# Found it!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

for 6 months we've had an annoying rattle, in the front of the cab area. After loads of attempts to trace it without success, including checking the bonnet catch, wiper arms, concertina blinds, wheel arch trims, gas locker cover (really clutching at straws I know!), I had a concerted effort this afternoon, and have finally traced it to the big (hymer) panel between the dash and the windscreen. When going over bumps / potholes it was vibrating at the very centre of the windscreen, so I stuffed some rubberised matting in there , and bingo, no more rattle! 

These things drive me up the wall - had a drive out just now on local West Sussex roads (full of potholes), and it's a pleasure to drive again 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Glad you got it sorted Mike.

I've had an annoying rattle in my van for years but you get used to her after a while. boom boom.

:roll: 


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bognormike said:


> for 6 months we've had an annoying rattle, in the front of the cab area. After loads of attempts to trace it without success, including checking the bonnet catch, wiper arms, concertina blinds, wheel arch trims, gas locker cover (really clutching at straws I know!), I had a concerted effort this afternoon, and have finally traced it to the big (hymer) panel between the dash and the windscreen. When going over bumps / potholes it was vibrating at the very centre of the windscreen, so I stuffed some rubberised matting in there , and bingo, no more rattle!
> 
> These things drive me up the wall - had a drive out just now on local West Sussex roads (full of potholes), and it's a pleasure to drive again 8)


You need to get out less Mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.
I'm just working out how far it is from here to Bognor - you see - I have this annoying rattle somewhere in the back.............


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We had an annoying squeaking in one of our vans which didn't go 'till we emptied it when we sold it.   
Think it was the emergency triangle. It had driven me mad for 4 years :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

glad I'm not the only one 8) 

And Peejay, how much not to tell Mrs Peejay?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> .......................These things drive me up the wall - had a drive out just now on local West Sussex roads (full of potholes), and it's a pleasure to drive again 8)


You're lucky getting pleasure driving on local roads, I get no pleasure driving until I'm disembarking from the ferry in Calais or Dunkirk. :wink:

3 weeks today and we will be on the ferry at this time.

Roll on! (and Roll off of course  )


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't have gone out earlier - too much traffic then.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

You're not alone Mike. Had this "clonk" on bends but especially on roundabouts for over 3 years. We carried our friends in the back for a short (illegal) journey in France this June and he said it was coming from a cupboard beside the oven. Opened the door to discover the wire basket sliding trays had a detent position at the very back. Needed a good push to locate but ever since no "clonk". Good on yer Barry!!

Now about that rattle near the hab door......... :!: 

Gary.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Mike and all

I felt that the dashboard top on our Flair was less than quiet so I took it all out to investigate, the big top bit that goes up to the windscreen is actually double skinned as it has plenums underneath to take air to the windscreen vents. These plenums are plastic welded to the dash top but had all come undone so we bashing about on the bumps. Stuck it all back together with Sikoflex type adhesive and jobs a good un now.

Martin


----------

